
Boeing 777X scheduled to finally take flight Friday morning - petilon
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/lifted-on-massive-wings-boeing-777x-scheduled-to-finally-take-flight-friday-morning/
======
brainpool
Updated: Boeing 777X’s first flight postponed as weather fails to cooperate

